# طائرة "الجيرو" ....



## م المصري (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 








طائرة عادية أم مروحية؟ في الواقع هي الاثنتان معا وكان المخترع الاسباني جوان دي لاسيرفا قد قدم فكرة هذه الطائرة عام 1919 ثم أحيا الفكرة الأخوان دافيد وجان جروي من ولاية اوتاه حيث امضيا خمسة عشر عاما و انفقا قرابة الأربعين مليون دولار للتوصل إلى تصميم يوفر بديلا ارخص وابسط واكثر أمانا للطائرات المروحية. 
ولا تحتاج طائرة الجيرو إلى مطار فهي تقلع عموديا تقريبا مثل الطائرات المروحية التقليدية وتستطيع الطيران لمسافة 330 ميلاً بسرعة تصل إلى 120 ميلاً في الساعة وعلى عكس الطائرات المروحية تأتي الطائرة الجيرو مزودة بمحرك رفاص يدار بتوربين غازي يدفع الطائرة للأمام و يوفر سرعة هوائية لتشغيل ذراعين علويين غير متماثلين طولهما 42 قدماً و يدوران مع اندفاع الريح وشدة هبوبها ويتولى هذان الذراعان رفع الطائرة و الحفاظ على اتزانها واستقامتها وفي حالة انهيار المحرك وتعرضه لأي عطب يستمر دوران الذراعين مما يسمح بهبوط آمن، كما تتميز الجيرو أيضا بانخفاض تكلفة تشغيلها عن الطائرات المروحية التقليدية (حوالي 160 دولار في الساعة) بمقدار النصف تقريبا. وتخضع طائرة الجيرو الآن للمراحل النهائية من اختبارات إدارة الطيران الفيدرالية ويتم تسويقها حاليا في أسواق السياحة و الزراعة كما قد تلعب هذه الطائرة دوراً فعالا في خدمات التأمين المدنية. وقد صرح المدير التنفيذي للشركة المصنعة ديفيد جروين بأن الجيرو ستكون الطائرة المثالية لمراقبة الحدود وخطوط الأنابيب والمنشآت النووية. ​​

المصدر : مجلة الجزيره 
http://www.al-jazirah.com/magazine/01102002/ax60.htm


----------



## صوت الطائرة (30 يناير 2008)

رائعة جدا هذه الطائرة


----------



## basm127 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

لك الشكر على الموضوع 
ممكن كتب او روابط عن الطائرة


----------

